# poundage question for 5 spot



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

With my 3d season over I have been shooting indoor for a while and my new indoor arrows are on their way. Today I backed my bow down from 58 lbs to 49 lbs and wow I loved it, my pin had less float and I had no fatigue and I executed my firing sequence with my hinge better than ever before.

I have always heard that holding weight should be high but this felt really good, so was this just a first time thing or can I shoot good at this low a weight?


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

I have mine backed down to 47 lbs and really like it.

For me, having say my hunting rig which overall weight is lower, it definitely helps having it set @ 57 lbs. But my fully loaded target bow holds just as steady @ 47 lbs. due to the higher overall weight.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I shoot 60 indoors. I like the holding weight.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have always heard high holdinng weight is a good thing but I don't feel the advantage, I had always shot a 70 lb bow and this year I backed down to 58 and loved it. Now that I am down to 49lbs I feel more steady as a whole and my pin float is not just smmaller it is almost non existant.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Higher letoff makes shootin a heavy bow with an aggressive shot easier and more repeatable, but it requires dl to be very fine tuned for the best results. It also helps in forcing the shooter to use the correct muscle groups during the shot process. 

If lowering your poundage made things better, stick with it or find what about that setup is correct and adapt a higher holding weight setup to match. I could be longer dl was all it took, could be lighter holding weight works better with your shot style/speed of the release, could be your bow itself doesn't shoot the best when weighted down or you cannot get the correct holding weight for the mad weight when it is loaded down.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I always shot around 62-64 for spots, i tried going down to 55 and didnt like it, a little extra holding weight seemed to help me, i actually shot a few rounds at 70 and shot 300s with it but i was wiped out when i was done.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel, and this is just my experiance, fine tune DW to your groups. 5-spot doesn't require a high speed arrow to shoot well, no wind or distance variables, all static 20 yard shots.

I have my 60# Anarchy at around 54# right now, and that is shooting ok. Once the hunting season is over, I'm going to start tuning it up again from scratch. I had it cranked to 60# and at the end of the night, I'm uncomfortable and just slinging shots. I relaxed it to around 50# and I'm not holding steady. Its a tool for tuning, as I see it. Shoot what happens to improve your score.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot a bunch of 59x and three 60x with my specialist using my 3d setup just a couple weeks ago, I have some goldtip xxx arrows on the way and will have to set up my bow all over again for indoor and thought this was the perfect time to experiment. In the last month I have been experimenting with my stabilizer weights and have drastically reduced my pin float and when I reduced my holding weight by dropping the poundage my pin almost came to a standstill. I noticed when I went from the high 60's down to 58 lbs my pin float got way better and again just dropping the weight has improved it again.

I shoot by holding against the back wall with a steady amount of back tension and relaxing my fingers in my firing sequence to get the hinge to fire, I also am a rythm shooter rather than a hold and burn a hole in the target aiming guy. I don't force the shot but once I draw my bow it all just happens without killing myself so I think for me the low poundage may help the everything.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, nice shooting with your specialist! when I first got mine I was shooting 48lbs at 75% let off. I've found that I shoot it better turned down to 41lbs at 65% let off. My Insanity has only the 80% let off option and I am shooting that at 48lbs so I think the holding weight is similar on the 2 bows.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

For spots i like around 55# and HEAVY alloys. My current 2613s are 707 grains.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm shooting 58.1lbs on my indoor rig holding 28.2lbs, outdoor rig is withing .1 of a pound to being the same.. i'm running bout a 9.5lb bow(think thats what it is, i can't remember). 

Getting the ratio of holding weight to mass weight for YOU coupled with the correct dl is what allows for a heavier bow/higher holding weight


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

dont over think any of this. just shoot the bow and trust what you have and dont let any one tell you to change a thing.
master what you have grasshopper.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Since I started this thread I have really fell in love with my 49 lbs of draw weight, I have also played with my stabs and my float is at a all time minimum and I am almost just steady on the target with almost 50 percent of my shots and very little float on the rest of the shots. I am having trouble with range time and in two weeks last night I shot my only full 5 spot and got a easy 59x, I missed one x by a 1/16 early on the first half. What I am finding is I am having a bunch of trips to the target where I have 5 inside out shots, I have never been inside the x not touching the line on this many shots before. Usually I have a bunch of shots that are on the line or on the outside of the line barely touching and now I am inside on 80% of my shots.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

that hints very strongly that at higher poundages your DL is short.. it also sounds like your arrows are on the weak side.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

What hint did I give you that my xxx .150 spine arrows are weak, I mentioned I had little range time and that I was shooting good where I was seeing many shots in the inside out variety instead of touching lines on the outer edge.


----------



## ZEF (Oct 6, 2012)

Padgett said:


> What hint did I give you that my xxx .150 spine arrows are weak, I mentioned I had little range time and that I was shooting good where I was seeing many shots in the inside out variety instead of touching lines on the outer edge.


 Sounds like lowering the poundage has helped your scores by lengthening the Draw length as much as any thing else. I do not worry so much about spine indoors myself ,
Its rather easy to tune 100g - 300g tips in almost any 27 arrow with very little if any difference in my groups after tuning.What I am finding is that a faster lighter arrow 
helps with shots where my follow thru might not be perfect.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

It's all about finding a comfortable position to shoot from. Padgett, if the lower poundage works for you that's great. Everyone is built differently and your strong points are not going to be the same as mine or anyone else's on this board. I say I like a little more holding weight because I feel I get a cleaner shot that way and my "not so perfect" shots are less critical. I am also more active in the shot process. I don't just let my fingers stretch until the release breaks. I relax my hand, but still pull to activate the shot. It's just what works for me.

Draw length has a lot to do with how well we hold. Too short and you'll see a jittery sight picture, too long and you'll see a slower, swaying movement. When you get it right along with your shot technique it will hold well and stay on the spot when the shot breaks.

There is no text book right or wrong answer to holding weight, draw weight, stabilizer weight, or position. Reo Wilde says he shoots 65#'s for NFAA and pulls really hard into the wall. He also shoots with a ton of weight on his stabilizers. It's hard to argue the results. It works for him but in your or my hands we might have a hard time hitting the bale. Compare that to Braden who shoots around 50#'s or Chance who just sits there and aims until the shot goes off. Every one of the top shooters out there have their own formula that produces outstanding results. You just have to try different combos until you find the config that works best for you.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Have to solidly agree with AT X Hunter, it's what works for you, no matter what it is...don't worry about what the guys next to you are doing, shoot your game and let them worry about what you are doing...cheers, and great shooting. Ryan


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

that is right find what works and leave it alone. shoot till you master it.
shooters have been shooting 60x games for a long time.this didnt happen because of the bow or the arrow. it is the shooter.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

I didn't read all the responds, but wouldn't shooting less poundage for spots screw you up when you start 3D again. I use to shoot 70 lbs for everything, it kinda turned some heads when shooting spots, due to the loud thumps when arrow hit it's target.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I just dropped my poundage to 54 from 64.

I need to work on stab set up for better sight picture. It took quite a few shots to get a sequence and when i get a good back shoulder set its working good. But ways to go yet...

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am now gonna up the poundage....after shooting it all day, just didnt like the feel. Wast very steady

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

